# Furry noises



## Dia_Haze (Jun 23, 2014)

So this is my first post and if this is somehow disregards the rules, is in the wrong forum section etc.. please tell me instead of just making hate. So ive been considering my self a furry for the past 9 months, but not until recently have i started making a lot of furry friends and getting into the community...but wwhen ever i talk to my friends they make noises like "nini" and "mur" can you guys please explain these and please share some noises that wolves make.. thanks  and if this question has already been asked ( pretty sure it has) please just link the other forum post, thanks!


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 23, 2014)

Murr is a caniform version of 'purr' and denotes sexual arousal. It would be a noise furries would associate with wolves. 

Perhaps not what you wanted to hear. x3


----------



## Dia_Haze (Jun 23, 2014)

i kind of understood the murr, but my friend also said "ni ni ^^" after i gifted him something on steam...


----------



## KyryK (Jun 23, 2014)

The explanation is simple really, your furry friends are weirdos.

Please don't start making wolf noises during a conversation.


----------



## Nekokami (Jun 23, 2014)

Another thing to add: The term 'murrsuit' is definitely related to murr.

This may be unrelated, but I can't make any furry noises IRL.
Damn you, puberty and your voice cracks!


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 23, 2014)

Dia_Haze said:


> So this is my first post and if this is somehow disregards the rules, is in the wrong forum section etc.. please tell me instead of just making hate. So ive been considering my self a furry for the past 9 months, but not until recently have i started making a lot of furry friends and getting into the community...but wwhen ever i talk to my friends they make noises like "nini" and "mur" can you guys please explain these and please share some noises that wolves make.. thanks  and if this question has already been asked ( pretty sure it has) please just link the other forum post, thanks!



Make new friends, as the people you're talking to aren't really people.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jun 23, 2014)

I think your friends are at a higher level of furfag than you.

So the correct way to advance your furfagginess would be to replicate animal sex noises. It takes practice. Try it out at the next conversation with your grandparents.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 23, 2014)

Dia_Haze said:


> i kind of understood the murr, but my friend also said "ni ni ^^" after i gifted him something on steam...



It just means they're happy, and it sounds like a felid noise. Anyway, as people have started doing in this thread, people will mock you if you habitually type animal noises in your conversations.


----------



## Ayattar (Jun 23, 2014)

_Ekke Ekke Ekke Ekke Ptangya Ziiinnggggggg Ni_!

You're welcome.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jun 23, 2014)

honestly, the only time I've heard "nini" from my furry friends was a short way to say goodnight, but then again, there are a lot of furries who are, well, "different" from the ones I actually associate with.

and reiterating what others have said, "murr" is an expression of approval, usually used in the nature of sexual arousal.

And be careful using furry terms in the real world...bad things happen.


----------



## tisr (Jun 23, 2014)

Give them a Shrubbery


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jun 23, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Murr is a caniform version of 'purr' and denotes sexual arousal. It would be a noise furries would associate with wolves.
> 
> Perhaps not what you wanted to hear. x3



There are sheep in the field next to us. They literally go "murrrrrr". Not joking.

So I associate this word with sheep now >.<


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jun 23, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> _Ekke Ekke Ekke Ekke Ptangya Ziiinnggggggg Ni_!
> 
> You're welcome.



It can't be done.


----------



## Nekokami (Jun 23, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:


> There are sheep in the field next to us. They literally go "murrrrrr". Not joking.
> 
> So I associate this word with sheep now >.<


Wolves sometimes eat sheep.
Just connected it back to wolves. You're welcome.


----------



## Dia_Haze (Jun 23, 2014)

@sniperfreak well my friend was going to sleep...so that would make sense!


----------



## ZrazorRozenstrauch (Jun 23, 2014)

These are actually abbreviations for things, sort of like "lol" for "laughing out loud" or "brb" for "baby really bounce."  

So without further adieu, here's the lexicon:

Murr: "My Udders Really Reek"
Yiff: "You Inbred Fart Fucker"
Nini: "Never Invite Niggers In"

There are more but half the fun of being in The Fandom is the joy of discovery!  Hope this helps.


----------



## Tyranny (Jun 23, 2014)

Warn
Everyone
And
Ready
Evacuations
Forever
United
Resistance
Fighting
Against
Giant
Sergals


----------



## Esper Husky (Jun 23, 2014)

"Sounds gay, I'm in!"

Huh. Yeah, I don't know anyone that says these things aloud, or... stuff like that.

But, well, okay. Just dialogue, though? Ahem. Terms of... friendliness. Yup.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 23, 2014)

I was told I groan like a dog in my sleep. Other than that, the other words are used out of furry context.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jun 23, 2014)

I might take a wild guess here, but I'm pretty sure a good percentage of this fandom is literally insane. But, in reality, aren't we all?


----------



## Taralack (Jun 23, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I might take a wild guess here, but I'm pretty sure a good percentage of this fandom is literally insane. But, in reality, aren't we all?



You can't just make bold assumptions like that! Some of us live with a form of controlled insanity.


----------



## VintageLynx (Jun 24, 2014)

I don't think I could say 'ohh, murr' to someone IRL and not either burst out laughing or feel embarrassed.


----------



## Machine (Jun 24, 2014)

Furries associate the fox to furfagism because the fox is the biggest stocking-wearing twink slut in the animal kingdom.

Foxes actually make terrifying noises in reality, but unless you're into screams that sound like they're from a layer of hell no one deserves to go to, then by all means, scream to your heart's content to your fellow furfags! They'll scream too!

_*AAAAIIIEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!

*_But for real, please don't make animal noises in public.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 24, 2014)

VintageLynx said:


> I don't think I could say 'ohh, murr' to  someone IRL and not either burst out laughing or feel  embarrassed.



I make animal noises when I'm making out with people, but nothing close to actually saying 'nini' or 'murr'. More an assortment of purring cat noises, which I'd make even if I weren't furry.


----------



## Kerocola (Jun 24, 2014)

Machine said:


> Furries associate the fox to furfagism because the fox is the biggest stocking-wearing twink slut in the animal kingdom.
> 
> Foxes actually make terrifying noises in reality, but unless you're into screams that sound like they're from a layer of hell no one deserves to go to, then by all means, scream to your heart's content to your fellow furfags! They'll scream too!
> 
> ...



I love the fact that this video has 3 million views because of Ylvis' "What Does the Fox Say?". Videos with fox calls in them EXPLODED with views after that video.


----------



## YokoHellsing (Jun 24, 2014)

Mine just say's " Chaauuuuuuu"

I that Merr was a cuss word Merr = Bitch forgot what part


----------



## Machine (Jun 24, 2014)

Kerocola said:


> I love the fact that this video has 3 million views because of Ylvis' "What Does the Fox Say?". Videos with fox calls in them EXPLODED with views after that video.


I bet many Youtubers were surprised to find foxes don't go "ding" and whatnot.


----------



## Nekokami (Jun 24, 2014)

YokoHellsing said:


> Mine just say's " Chaauuuuuuu"
> 
> I that Merr was a cuss word Merr = Bitch forgot what part


I believe you're thinking of cur?


----------



## BRN (Jun 24, 2014)

Friends who skype with me will occasionally hear me "quilaaava". :3


----------



## tisr (Jun 24, 2014)

YokoHellsing said:


> Mine just say's " Chaauuuuuuu"
> 
> I that Merr was a cuss word Merr = Bitch forgot what part


You're thinking 'merde' which is French, and it means 'shit'.
With a thick enough accent it can sound like 'merr', though usually the 'd' is pronounced.


----------



## Tyranny (Jun 24, 2014)

tisr said:


> You're thinking 'merde' which is French, and it means 'shit'.
> With a thick enough accent it can sound like 'merr', though usually the 'd' is pronounced.



Wait, that means my friend was wrong. He said ''Niff'' mean't shit in french, does that even mean anything?


----------



## Nekokami (Jun 24, 2014)

BRN said:


> Friends who skype with me will occasionally hear me "quilaaava". :3


That's just adorable.


----------

